# TWC Dust Collector



## kena (Jun 8, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with this dust collector...   good, bad, decent?  Are there any manuals available?  Any tips on how to make it work better? Right now, I am using it on my Jet 1220 lathe. I purchased it for $45.  TWC, The Woodworker's Choice, is apparently no longer in business.  This is a 1 HP unit with a Delta bag.  Seems pretty quiet.  Your comments are welcome.


----------



## Kendallqn (Jun 8, 2013)

They are all basically the same.  A motor Attached to an Impeller in a housing.  Some have metal impellers which makes them last longer but they all work.  Just download any manual from jet, Delta etc.  The best way to improve them is to change the bag to a better quality bag or to a canister bag setup.  If you use a large trash can you can buy a lid for it that works as a separator and less material will make it to the bag to clog it up and reduce suction. It creates a cyclone in the can spinning the dust out in the trash can and has the added benefit of making it so bigger chunks don't make it to your impellers and bend or break them.  Here's a link to one on woodcrafts site but there are many others available.

Buy Trash Can Cyclone Lid at Woodcraft


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Jun 8, 2013)

To make your system work better, good info here.

J. Phil Thien's Cyclone Separator Lid w/ the Thien Cyclone Separator Baffle


----------

